

Show HN: Pickot – Personalized news feeds from anywhere over the web - cactucy
http://www.pickot.com/

======
cactucy
Hello, OP here. Can I get some feedback for Pickot? We are trying to make help
dev. automatically track information of any site for new and desired content.
Anyone has a comment on this? Thanks!

